# Halloumi -what do I do with it?!



## Natalie123 (Jun 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any recipe ideas for halloumi cheese? I've some in my fridge but don't have a clue what to do with it. I have a feeling I am supposed to grill it but I'm not sure! Does it need to be cooked?


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2011)

you can fry,grill of BBQ it hun, try peppers stuffed with hilloumi its magnifique lol, also try it grilled in some pitta bread with tomatoes, and some peppers...


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 10, 2011)

Steff said:


> you can fry,grill of BBQ it hun, try peppers stuffed with hilloumi its magnifique lol,try it grilled in some pitta bread with tomatoes, and some peppers...



That sounds amazing  Thanks xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> That sounds amazing  Thanks xx



Anytime let me know when you try it what you think x


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 10, 2011)

Steff said:


> Anytime let me know when you try it what you think x



Will do, probably Sunday I think. I am so naughty at the moment, went out for lunch today, going to a garden party this evening, day out in london tomorrow ... The next time I will eat at home is Sunday


----------



## Steff (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Nat how did the grub go down hope you emjoyed it 

Funnily enough I saw a lady on tele today and her menu included halloumi cheese and she wrapped heres in parma ham looked lovely

p.s I  hope the despite the weather you had a good trip to London and the garden party went well last night x


----------



## Imalia (Jun 13, 2011)

*Halloumi*

Here in Cyprus we grill or bbq it just for a couple of mins till lightly brown and serve it on top of salad or cous cous, or grill some lean bacon and serve it with salad in a pitta bread. don't season as it can be quite salty

enjoy!!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 13, 2011)

I usually grill it and add it to salads or crumble it on top of a hearty soup. Sometimes I'll use it to stuff a chicken breast with crushed garlic and pine nuts.


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 13, 2011)

Stuffing for mushrooms and/or peppers:

Mince together an onion, several mushrooms, and a carrot, with herbs.  Or any other veg you have handy and like, really...

Stuff halved peppers or big mushrooms.  Lay a slice of Halumi cheese on top of each half, and bake in the oven for half an hour.


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi All, I tried the haloumi last night, it was lovely, thanks for your suggestions. Steff - I didn't have much to stuff the peppers with so in the end I roasted it with peppers and squash. I had it with a bit of pasta, it was very yummy. Will definitely be eating more haloumi in the future


----------



## macast (Jun 13, 2011)

glad the Halloumi was lovely.  I've had it in Cyprus.... but never cooked with it myself.  perhaps I will hunt it out in the supermarket


----------



## Steff (Jun 13, 2011)

Loads of ideas now hun,glad you enjoyed it


----------

